# Bird Sounds with an Enclosed Reed Call



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been asked many times if I make a call that will do bird sounds. Any open reed or an enclosed reed that has a coaxer reed in it is good for bird sounds. The main thing on making bird sounds is being able to flutter your tongue, which I cannot do. Rick of RedHat calls has shown how to do them on open reed calls somewhere on here, I have been searching and when I find it I will post it here, unless Don can find it faster (hint Don). But here is a video I got from another site of a callmaker demostrating a call of his, I might be cutting my own throat but I feel callers should see it. Again, I can make a call with a coaxer reed that will do the same and I am sure any of the other callmakers can too. The second bird sound which I would think sounds like a woodpecker I can do, lol

One statement he makes about not being able to get a custom call at his price anywhere else is false though, most callmakers on here beat his price.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty cool demonstration. Time to give it a whirl... 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## POC (Jan 7, 2016)

Where can I find your calls?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Go to my Official thread in the Advertisers corner here on the forum or blue website link right below this post


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm struggling to find that video too Ed. But I can add that with an open reed call you can hold the call between you lips and quiver your jaw to obtain some good bird sounds. Also you a gargle like with mouth wash. The gargle technique also works with an enclosed reed.

I will try to make a quick video asap on bird sounds on an open reed.


----------

